# Umgebungsvariablen

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich würde gerne folgende Umgebungsvariablen setzen.

X=/tmp/

Y=ordner

Z=/tmp/ordner

Z soll aber aus X und Y gesetzt werden. 

Ich habs in /etc/env.d/99test probiert

```
X="/tmp/"

Y="ordner"

Z="${X}${Y}"

```

Danach ein env-update und ein source /etc/profile

Das Ergebnis ist dann aber leider:

```
Laptops env.d # echo $X

/tmp/

Laptops env.d # echo $Y

ordner

Laptops env.d # echo $Z

${X}${Y}
```

Was muss man tun damit man eine Umgebungsvariable aus anderen Umgebungsvariablen zusammen setzen kann?

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## Genone

Die Syntax ist schon richtig, allerdings sind env.d Dateien keine Shellskripte sondern werden von env-update ausgewertet. Und daher gibts dort einige Einschränkungen (ich kenn die jetzt leider nicht auswendig). Als Workaround verschieb die Datei von /etc/env.d nach /etc/profile.d, oder pack den Inhalt in deine ~/.bashrc.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

~/.bashrc geht nicht weils für alle Nutzer sein soll.

bashrc überhaupt find ich doof. Ich hätte da gerne ne Datei.

Das mit profile.d war nen guter Tipp.

```
$ cat /etc/profile.d/umvar.sh 

export X="/tmp/"

export Y="ordner"

export Z=${X}${Y}
```

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Zu dem Thema sicherlich auch interessant, das gute Gentoo Handbuch ;)

5. Environment Variables

oder auch in deutscher Übersetzung (ist evtl. nicht ganz so aktuell)

5. Umgebungsvariablen

----------

## musv

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> ~/.bashrc geht nicht weils für alle Nutzer sein soll.

 

Deswegen gibt es ja dafür auch: /etc/bash/bashrc

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Hollowman wrote:*   ~/.bashrc geht nicht weils für alle Nutzer sein soll. 
> 
> Deswegen gibt es ja dafür auch: /etc/bash/bashrc

 

Dann geht es höchstens für bash-Nutzer. Wer nimmt denn schon bash als interaktive Shell, wenn es zsh gibt?

----------

